# Electric Windows



## chillbus (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how to alter the wiring to make the electric windows work without having to turn the ignition on. (New Ducato)


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I would not dream of changing them, they are wired that way to stop getting things jammed in them especially childrens heads when mum and dad are not looking !!!!!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And easier for a thief to open

Loddy


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Mine continue to work after the ignition has been turned off but before the key is removed.

When the key is reinserted, one click turn of the key ( before engine start ) will get the windows on line.


----------



## chillbus (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, I understand the safety aspects, but as there is only me and the wife, there is not a problem. We oftain sit in the front seats for hours, overlooking the sea or some other great scenery, but being smokers...tut, the windows are up and down like a pair of knickers, and after switching off the ignition the windows work for about 30 seconds or so, turning the ignition on starts all sorts of processes, fuel pump primes, daytime running lights flash on, satnav boots up, etc etc. I know the easy answer is to stop smoking, but....


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

You could try your local Fiat dealer, the windows may be controlled through the CAN-BUS system and the dealer may be able to re-program them.


----------



## chillbus (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Daniel, I didnt think of that one...I will ring them tomorrow.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Windows*



brianfixit said:


> I would not dream of changing them, they are wired that way to stop getting things jammed in them especially childrens heads when mum and dad are not looking !!!!!!


All modern electric windows should have anti-trap function regardless of weather the relays are powered with or without the ignition on.

TM


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Find the supply fuse and either fit a switched power feed to that circuit or move the wiring to a permanent live position..


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

chillbus said:


> I know the easy answer is to stop smoking, but....


Well, you said it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

